
Mark Zuckerberg says Facebook collects data on non-users for 'security' - shahocean
https://www.businessinsider.com.au/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-collects-data-non-users-for-security-2018-4?r=US&IR=T
======
qweqeqw
Big Brother. 2018

